# Rest in Peace Jules



## Haley (Aug 6, 2007)

Julia (iluvmybuns) just called me as she was leaving the shelter. She went in to feed the bunnies this morning and found sweet Jules had passed away overnight.

I dont know if you guys remember me talking about him, buthe'sone of three bunnies who are allowed to roam free at the shelter. They all three share a communal pen and run around all day welcoming and greeting other bunnies, visitors and volunteers.

Here's his description from the rescue's website: "He loves to follow you around the rescue and loves to be silly when he thinks you're not looking. Once he knows you're looking he stops and pretends nothing happened. He loves to sit in a big comfy chair to relax and is doesn't mind if you want to share that chair with him"

He was a sweet lop boy who loved everyone and was loved by everyone. 
Rest in peace sweet boy. Your buddies Tiramisu and Frannie will miss you :sad:


----------



## Sealy (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Bless his heart. He's such a beautiful boy. Rest in Peace Dear Jules...

Hugs,
Sealy


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 6, 2007)

I was about to come on and do this. Poor baby, he was a sweet bunny. At least his friends were able to say goodbye. It was so hard putting Franny back in her cage she just wanted to stay by him. 

Rest in peace Jules


----------



## ellissian (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry he sounded like such a lovely boy. :sad:


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 6, 2007)

He was gorgeous and sounded a real character. RIP x


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 6, 2007)

He sure was a beautiful little guy, and he sounded like he was lots of fun. Binky-free Jules! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 6, 2007)

Binky free little guy. Tiramisu, Frannie and everyone at the shelter will miss you.
:rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Aw, Rest in Peace Jules. You were very adorable, and I know everyone loved you so much.

Binkie free! urplepansy:


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 7, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Here's his description from the rescue's website: "He loves to follow you around the rescue and loves to be silly when he thinks you're not looking. Once he knows you're looking he stops and pretends nothing happened. He loves to sit in a big comfy chair to relax and is doesn't mind if you want to share that chair with him"


Thanks, Jules, for spending your time on this earth making life a bit sweeter for those who knew you!

Binky free, sweet fellow! :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Michaela (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Gosh, I am so sorry Haley and Julia, and everyone at the shelter. 

Jules was a beautiful boy, and by the sounds of it he had the best personality.

Binky free at Rainbow Bridge Jules. :rainbow:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## f_j (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry, he was gorgeous. Do you have any idea what caused it? It sounds like he had a wonderful personality.


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

I havent heard yet whether or not they will have a necropsy done. With so many bunnies there (about 130 right now), its often difficult to discern if one bunny suddenly stops eating or pooping. Im hoping it wasnt something like that that could have beenhelped


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 7, 2007)

Rochelle said that from what they could tell it was pretty quick and he probably didn't suffer. She said they probably thought he was a lot younger than he really was too. I had no idea how much of an effect this would have on me. I keep thinking about the poor little guy and about how Franny just wouldn't leave his side.

I remember when I went there a bunch of times before I got Ozzy and Jules was always running around greeting everyone.


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, thats the downside of rescue bunnies. You hardly ever know their true age.

Ive been thinking about him a lot too. I spoke with Dominique and she was pretty upset but shes doing ok. She knows he had such a good life there running around freely.

I remember once before they combined the threebunnies' pens and Jules had his own, but it was supposed to be left open. Well, I saw him in there so I shut it. He was not happy. He jumped out of his pen and onto the other cages/condos around him. I caught himhovering over some unsuspecting bunny and he just looked at me like "what"?! 

He was quite the little character.


----------



## Kokkiniklosti (Aug 10, 2007)

Have a good trip to the skies Jules! If you find Estia and Mira hamsters there tell them that i love them!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)

Awwww....Jules sound like a bunny I would have loved a lot...binky free little boy Jules!!


----------

